# WTP Nova oder Felt Mystic?



## fixbaerchen (16. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
ich hab da mal ne Frage. NÃ¤mlcih, welches BMX ich mir kaufen soll?
Das WTP Nova:
- Frame: Downtube 4130 cr-mo, all other tubes hi-ten, US-BB 
- Forks: Full 4130 cr-mo with U-brake pivots and front Brake
- Stem: Salt, front clamping stem, 6061 T6 alloy forged, 55mm reach 
- Bars: Light and strong, 2pc, full 4130 cr-mo 
- Sprocket: 39T, strong steel disk, 2.6mm thick 
- Cranks: Salt, full 4130 cr-mo crank arms and spindle 
- BB set: Loose bearing US-bb set - Freewheel: Lida 14t 
- Chain: KMC Z410, 1/2"x 1/8" 
- Rotor: SST Oryg, 1-1/8", with shorter upper dual cable 
- Wheelset: Alex X303 rims, aluminum, front:black 48h, rear:black 48h 
- Tyres: Front:Kenda K-940, rear:Kenda K-940, all black, 20"1.95 
- Hubs: Salt, strong aluminum mid-flange, loose bearing, 14mm cr-mo axle, 48h 
- Pegs: Salt, steel, 1 pair, black - Saddle: Wethepeople Pro Seat 
- Weight: 14,3kg (31.5lbs)
- 299â¬

oder das
Felt Mystic
Rahmen: Main tubes 4130 CrMo, 20"TT, Gyro-Stops, EuroBB, 6mm Dropouts	
Gabel: 	Steerer tube 4130 CrMo, 1 1/8", 6mm Dropouts	
Steuersatz: 	SST Oryg Rotor/ Felt Fuh Cup 	
Bremsen: U-Brake front and rear, rear with Odyssey London Mod System	
Kurbel: 3-piece 4130 CrMo tubular crank, with new 8T axle, 175mm	
Kettenblatt:	Felt 36T Jetson 	
Felgen: Aluminium, 48H 	
Naben: Felt DoubleDrive,14mm axle front and rear 	
Reifen: Felt BakeSnow	
Pedal: Felt BackPedal 	
Lenker: 2-piece WheelieBar 	
Sattel: 	Felt BaconStripe, new light version	
Extras:	4 Pegs 	
Farben:	schwarz-glÃ¤nzend / bronze 	
Gewicht:	liegt noch nicht vor! 	
Preis*:	â¬ 349.- (*unverbindlicher empfohlener Verkaufspreis )

Also ich ziehe ja eigentlich das Felt vor, da es meiner Meinung nach bessere Teile hat (3piece CrMo Crank, hauptrohre aus CrMo) Und ich hab gehÃ¶rt, dass das Nova nicht mehr so leicht zu bekommen ist ?(
Anfangs wollte ich ja das The Wrap von StolenBMX haben, aber mein Vater will nicht, dass ich ein BMX Ã¼bers Internet bestelle. Und die Stolen BMXe gibts ja glaub ich nur im Inet.  

greez baerchen


----------



## seppstyle (16. Oktober 2005)

das Nova gibt es ja für 2006 nicht mehr daher wirst du es nur noch bekommen wenn es in irgendeinem Laden steht. Ich kenn die Ausstattung von dem Felt nicht aber beim Nova hast du auch eine 3 teilige CrMo Kurbel dabei, du hast ein Rotor dran, 2 pags usw. ! Ich denke für den Preis von 299,- bekommst du kaum was besseres als das WTP....wenn man auch mal den Rahmen und nicht nur die Teile in betracht zieht. Wenn du mich fragst bist du mit einem WTP besser bedient als mit einem Felt.....ist halt auch ne glaubensfrage ! Der eine steht auf WTP der andere vielleicht auf Felt. In der Preisklasse wäre für mich wichtig, dass das ding ne schöne Geo und ne einigermaßen gute Ausstattung wie z.B. die 3 teiligen Kurbeln hat.....alles andere is eh ne kompromiss Lösung und wirst du auf dauer austauschen wollen bzw. vielleicht auch müssen. 2006 steht das WTP Bold f. 325,- für das Nova im Katalog ! Hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen !

bis dahin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimbim (16. Oktober 2005)

ich würd das wtp bold nehmen ....

darfst du ja nich....


----------



## Coffee (17. Oktober 2005)

ich denke es reicht mit nun mit euren unsachlichen austausch von kommunikation. 

danke coffee


----------



## fixbaerchen (17. Oktober 2005)

hmm na toll, hier sind wirklich einige spezies im forum unterwegs, die nur schreiben können WTP besser als alles andere, selbst das schlechteste von WTP ist nach deren Meinung wahrscheinlich besser als jedes andere von Felt  
Naja, ich fahr jetzt zum Fahrradladen und bestell mir das Mystic 
Ihr könnt mich ja derweilen weiter beleidigen, was ich fürn Schei$$ kaufe 

greez baerchen


----------



## Hertener (17. Oktober 2005)

Jepp, mach das. Wird schon das richtige für Dich sein!


----------



## fixbaerchen (17. Oktober 2005)

war das jetzt ironisch gemeint ?


----------



## Hertener (17. Oktober 2005)

Nein.


----------



## clickclack (17. Oktober 2005)

fixbaerchen schrieb:
			
		

> hmm na toll, hier sind wirklich einige spezies im forum unterwegs, die nur schreiben können WTP besser als alles andere, selbst das schlechteste von WTP ist nach deren Meinung wahrscheinlich besser als jedes andere von Felt
> Naja, ich fahr jetzt zum Fahrradladen und bestell mir das Mystic
> Ihr könnt mich ja derweilen weiter beleidigen, was ich fürn Schei$$ kaufe
> 
> greez baerchen


 
 warum beleidigen?
wtp is halt besser..  und wenn du auf felt stehst dann kauf dir eins.
aber ne 3 teilige kurbel die an einem billig komplettrad ist auch nich besser als eine einteilige kurbel...  

wtp hat den besseren standart


----------



## anulu (17. Oktober 2005)

jo hab halt bloß mo meine meinung gesagt! sry!

ne aber nun:
spricht was dagegen sich das The Wrap bei moshcore zu bestellen?

ps: will keinen neuen thread aufmachen!


----------



## fixbaerchen (17. Oktober 2005)

anulu schrieb:
			
		

> jo hab halt bloß mo meine meinung gesagt! sry!
> 
> ne aber nun:
> spricht was dagegen sich das The Wrap bei moshcore zu bestellen?
> ...



ja is ja ok 
also was dagegen spricht, kA  mein vater will das nich  weil die bei unserem Fahrradladen nur Fahrräder von denen reparieren und mein Vater kann sich nicht vorstellen, dass ich das selbst repariert kriege 
Allerdings is das mit dem Mystic auch etwas *******, weil das kommt erst in 4 Wochen in Deutschland (Hamburg) an und bei dem Fahrradladen kommts dan natürlich noch später 
Ma gucken ob ich meinen Vater noch irgendwie überzeugen kann  weil ich hab ehrlich gesagt kein Bock so lange auf das BMX zu warten und besser is das The Wrap sowieso...

greez baerchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domas (17. Oktober 2005)

spar noch 50  drauf und hol dir doch das WTP Addict!       will ich auch hebbm!!!!  

EDIT:Ok, sry ich hab das mit deinem vadder überlesen, aber ansonsten auf jeden fall das Addict!


----------



## anulu (17. Oktober 2005)

mh nunja aber das addict kosten ja nun leider ca 450!
unn dass is mir generell zuviel wobei ich en anfänger bin was bmx betrifft unn dann ned glei 500 euro dafür ausgeb unn garned weis wielang ich dafür zeit hab oder lust!

edit: unn fixbaerchen haste deinen Herbstferien job bekommen?


----------



## Domas (17. Oktober 2005)

anulu schrieb:
			
		

> mh nunja aber das addict kosten ja nun leider ca 450!


äähm, NEIN!
www.singlespeedshop.de ---> BMX ---> Kompletträder ---> BMX Dirt/Street---> WTP Addict -  399  / bei Vorkasse OHNE Versankosten!!!


----------



## Sele666 (17. Oktober 2005)

ja ist aber noch des 05 er mod des 06 er kostet 450....


----------



## anulu (17. Oktober 2005)

eben
ne sry aber hab mir meine grenze bei ca300 gesetzt! vllt auch 30  mehr aber keine 100!
also kann ich des wrap bei moshcore bestellen? hab ja gehört des is ganz gut!


----------



## fixbaerchen (17. Oktober 2005)

@ anulu (wegen ferienjob)
nö  (Supermärkte bei uns nehmen keine (sozusagen) Tagelöhner, sondern nur Leute über längeren Zeitraum.
hab noch "son anderes" Konto, wovon ich auch meine Grafikkarte finanziert hab 
Ich bin einfach zu undiszipliniert größere Mengen an Geld zu sparen. Aber was solls, auf diesem Konto sind ja noch genug 

Aso und irgendwer hat hier gesagt, was bringt eine 3teilige Kurbel, wenn der Rest Schrott ist.
Was is denn an dem Felt so schlecht ?( der rahmen zB is doch besser, als beim Nova. Nova->nur 1 Rohr CrMo, Mystic->hauptrohre CrMo und Hauptrohr*e* heißt für mich, dass mehr als ein Rohr aus CrMo ist  und der Rahmen ist doch so ziemlich das wichtigste...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anulu (17. Oktober 2005)

mh schad!
is immer scheissse wenn man viel geld aufem konto hat unn sich dann ganz viel teure sachen kaufen muss.....!

naja also en schlechte eindruck amcht des felt auch ned auf mich! aber ich werd mir trozdem es wrap holen!


----------



## fixbaerchen (17. Oktober 2005)

ja ich hätte das wrap auch viel lieber, aber: Vater, Mutter=Nö 
Wenn die Teile vom Felt kacke sind, kauf ich mir halt welche und rüste es auf, is doch eh viel spannender als gleich die allerbesten Sachen zu haben   
Das einzigst blöde is jetzt das Warten . hab keine Ahnung, was ich da machen soll  wenn in 4 Wochen erst "Deutschland-Release" ist... Dann bekomm ichs genau im Winter und pack mich erstmal ordentlich auf die Fresse, wenn ich die Rodelbahn runterbretter


----------



## Flatpro (17. Oktober 2005)

jungs, werdet bitte endlich sachlich und lasst euer privatgedöns im icq,
sons wirds für leute, die euch wirklich helfen wollen sehr schwer den überblick zu behalten.

so, ich versuchs mal.
ersmal muss man sagen, dass felt einen schlechten ruf hat. dieser beruht aber einschlägig auf ihren kompletträdern! mein freund is das mystic gefahren. rahmen hinten is komplett verzogen und die gabel unten aufgerissen und dropouts total verbogen. die naben sind fürn arsch... doublke drive von felt. die lager sind auseinander gebröselt. die salt naben am wtp addict hingegen sind 1 a.
man muss neidlos anerkennen, dasss das wtp addict das allerbeste preis/leistungsverhältnis unter den kompletträdern hat.
allerdings, wenn man es mit unserm sport wirklich ernst meint sollte man schon mindestens 400 euro investieren, egal, ob man erst mal schauen will, ob der sport was für einen ist oder nicht. der spasssfaktor steht und fällt mit der qualität des rades und ein mystic ist total schlöimm zum fahren. ich hatte den dirketen vergleich zu meinem rad,  dass mittlerweile preislich sich bei ca 1500 euro bewegt.das erzähl ich euch nicht zum prollen, sondern um euch die unterschiede klarzumachen.

das wrap ist noch recht neu, kenne kaum welche, die es haben.
dazu muss man aber sagen, dass man nicht auf kent hören darf, wenn er sagt; das verkaufe ich, das is gut, ich verkaufe nur gute sachen.
ist ja wohl klar was dahinter steckt. mit ein bisschen spass könnt ihr euch im dirt/street forum 1000 solche beispiele raussuchen.

folgen tut n link zum wrap und alles andere an infos dazu, was man bekommen kann und meien meinung dazu
also 

1.:100% cromo rahmen. 1. sahne, kann man nix gegen sagen
2.:die gabel hat nur ein cromo steuerrohr, also nich wirklich was für street, die gabel wird eure smithgrindversuche nicht überleben... das schaffte bei meienm fruend die 100%cromo gabel beim mytsiv auch nicht
3.:gegen die alex felgen ist nix zu sagen. allerhöchstens, dass die hintere schwarz is, ergo schlechtere bremsleistung.
4.:3 teilige kurbel, 1 a, nix dran auszusetzen.
5.: keine angaben zu naben lenker bremse etc. wenn eknt nix dazu schreibt wirds wohl nich so der hti sein

fazit: ein günstiger abklatsch vom addict(sogar vom optischen her)
wers unbedingt günstig haben muss soll die kare nehmen, aber das addict ist nochmal um längen bessser, da sind sogra dis 160 euro mehr vom 06er modell gerechtfertigt.

kann man beide beruhigt kaufen. es komtm nur auf den geldbeutel an.
hoffe es hat weitergeholfen
sers david


----------



## fixbaerchen (17. Oktober 2005)

was hat den dein freund mit dem teil gemacht und wie lang hats gedauert, bis alles kaputt war?
Weil einzelne Teile die von vornherein schrott sind könnte ich ja dann austauschen.


----------



## anulu (17. Oktober 2005)

hey danke!
werde mir aber trozdem dass wrap holen da 450 zur zeit zwar ziemlich genau in meinem geldbeutel sind aber ich ja auch noch geld für andere sachen brauche( saufen  ) 
ok kent scheint nett zu sein aber dass des wasse verkaufen immer es beste is sagt ja wohl jeder!


----------



## Flatpro (17. Oktober 2005)

fixbaerchen schrieb:
			
		

> was hat den dein freund mit dem teil gemacht und wie lang hats gedauert, bis alles kaputt war?
> Weil einzelne Teile die von vornherein schrott sind könnte ich ja dann austauschen.


also bei ihm is innerhalb eines halben jahres kaputt gegangen:
1. rahmen , hnterbau total verzogen
2. gabel aufgerissen und dropouts verbogen
3.streuersatz kaputt
4. beide naben zerbröselt
5.lenker gebrochen
danach könntest du quasi das kganze rad ersetzen.
ich rate dir definitiv zum wrap oder dem adict


----------



## anulu (17. Oktober 2005)

ohne witz danke!
wär echt cool wenn man gleich als so antworten bekäme auch von anderen membern!


----------



## Flatpro (17. Oktober 2005)

anulu schrieb:
			
		

> ohne witz danke!
> wär echt cool wenn man gleich als so antworten bekäme auch von anderen membern!


jop, hier wirds jetz ab sofort anders zugehen.wirste schon merken.

zu dem mystic... kolege bauts zur zeit zu ner echt heißen karre um, er hat die kaputte teile alle so erstezt und bisher so ca 1000 euro reingesteckt.
sputnic sattelight vol 2 wtp excalibur hazard hub, primo powerbite, cologne bar...
nur mal so am rande


----------



## fixbaerchen (17. Oktober 2005)

so also das Mystic habsch jetzt erstmal wieder abbestellt, weil ich jetzt eingesehen hab, dass es schrott ist 
ich denke mal, dass ich dann mit dem zug nach oldenburg oder so fahr und dannn ein WTP kaufe. Oder gibts in Hannover oder so noch einen guten Laden? Ich wohn in Niedersachsen, Lüneburger Heide.


----------



## Flatpro (17. Oktober 2005)

bestell dir das rad doch einfach, du brauchst ja nichtmal versandkosten bezahlen und die karre sollte innerhalb von 2-3 tagen dann eh bei dir sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fixbaerchen (17. Oktober 2005)

Ich muss jetzt nurnoch unsern Fahrradladen dzu kriegen das zu reparieren, dann darf ichs jetzt doch über Inet bestellen.

*edit*
soll ich denn dann jetzt das The Wrap, oder das Bold  nehmen (irgendwer hat aber gesagt das Bold gibts noch garnicht  ). Weil wenns das noch nicht gibt, nehm ich auf jeden Fall das Wrap. (will endlich mal bmxen )


----------



## anulu (17. Oktober 2005)

wegen der bremsleistung!
bremsen tut des teil ja wohl oder? unn is des so ein gravierender unterschied?

edit: ???fixbaerchen??? wolltest ned oben dir des addict kaufen? schreibfehler oder umentschieden?


----------



## fixbaerchen (17. Oktober 2005)

hmm? addict wollt ich noch nie haben->zu teuer will nur wissen, obsch jetzt das wrap oder das bold (falls es das schon gibt) nehmen soll.


----------



## |)IRT 4 Lif3 (17. Oktober 2005)

das bold kommt meines wissens erst 2006 raus, als ersatz für das wrap. ich erinnere mich das im forum, oder auf seiner seite gelesen zu haben
mfg


----------



## anulu (17. Oktober 2005)

fixbaerchen schrieb:
			
		

> hmm? addict wollt ich noch nie haben->zu teuer will nur wissen, obsch jetzt das wrap oder das bold (falls es das schon gibt) nehmen soll.



aso ok sry! ja hab mich verlesen!
najabloß wann 2006 is die frage bis 06 noch ne lange zeit! 
naja wrap!!!


----------



## |)IRT 4 Lif3 (17. Oktober 2005)

jo anfang ne


----------



## -Biohazard- (17. Oktober 2005)

fixbaerchen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss jetzt nurnoch unsern Fahrradladen dzu kriegen das zu reparieren, dann darf ichs jetzt doch über Inet bestellen.
> 
> *edit*
> soll ich denn dann jetzt das The Wrap, oder das Bold  nehmen (irgendwer hat aber gesagt das Bold gibts noch garnicht  ). Weil wenns das noch nicht gibt, nehm ich auf jeden Fall das Wrap. (will endlich mal bmxen )



schwachsinn... selber schrauben, als ob hier irgendjemand für jeden scheiß sein rad zum fahrrandhändler schleppt


----------



## GizzZ (17. Oktober 2005)

oder die pros von hier nach guten faqs fragen und dann einfach testen  En Bmx mit bloßen Händen kaputt zu machen is ziemlich schwer und wenn du dir merkst wo du welche schraube abgeschraubt hast is das nich mal ein problem das wieder zusammen zu bästeln.


----------



## billi (18. Oktober 2005)

? du wohnst in karlsruhe , wann und wo fährst du immer ? hab dich (glaube ich) noch nie gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GizzZ (18. Oktober 2005)

hauptsächlich gurk ich bei mir in der siedlung (grünwinkel) rum und fahr "street" Ich kenn halt sonst niemand der bmx fährt ---> fahr ich nich so oft ---> bin noch nich so gut für ein halbes jahr ---> fahr noch nich auf skaterplätzen weil ich da eigentlich noch gar nix sinnvolles machen kann 
Wieso wo kommstn du her?


----------



## billi (18. Oktober 2005)

ich wohn seit einem jahr in der nordweststadt und fahr erst seit 3 monaten bmx (vorher trial) 
hauptsächlich fahr ich am messplatz und europahalle
am messplatz is fast jeden tag irgendein bmxer und wenn man sich verabredet , dann können es auch schon mal 4-5 sein


----------



## GizzZ (18. Oktober 2005)

cool  sobald ich meine nabe geputzt hab werd ich mich auch mal zum messplatz aufmachen. Da war ich noch nie


----------



## anulu (18. Oktober 2005)

also da muss ich den annern recht geben! unn meistens haben die im fahrradladen auch keine ahnung! (fallses son großhännler is)
hab mei mtb auch ma selbst repariert des geht schon wenned halt fragen!

(mh cool karlsruhe? wohn in neustadt unn kenn auch keinen leider! vllt. kann man sich ja irgendwann mal treffe oder so?! achja kennste kandel? mitm jamaican reggae festival?)


----------



## billi (18. Oktober 2005)

hmm , is kandel nicht n berg ? 
wo genau liegt neustadt ? ich wohn hier erst seit einem jahr , kenn aber bestimmt schon 8-10 bmxer und einige mtb-dirt fahrer , ihr müsst irgendwas falsch machen


----------



## anulu (18. Oktober 2005)

mh  wo neustadt liegt?
ned weit von kaiserslautern weg! 
ne bloß in meiner stadt gibbets anscheinend keine die richtig fahren! deshalb such ich ja en paar anre leuts!( unn neustadt is ned so groß wie karlsruhe!)

mh ka ob kandel aufm berg liegt! glaub ned!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lostnos (18. Oktober 2005)

so ....hab grad bissl den faden verloren aber ok-ich sag jetzt mal kauft euch das  wrap oder wie au immer oder des bolt aber kein felt!   
so un jetzt lasst die privat gespräche weil die übersicht is so gut wie im ar***


----------



## Flatpro (18. Oktober 2005)

lostnos schrieb:
			
		

> so ....hab grad bissl den faden verloren aber ok-ich sag jetzt mal kauft euch das  wrap oder wie au immer oder des bolt aber kein felt!
> so un jetzt lasst die privat gespräche weil die übersicht is so gut wie im ar***


bei dem privatkrams stimmt ich dir zu...


aber beim radkauf wurde doch alles groß und breit erklärt und is nichtmehr diskussionswürdig,
biste wohl zu spät gekommen


----------



## anulu (18. Oktober 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> bei dem privatkrams stimmt ich dir zu...
> 
> 
> aber beim radkauf wurde doch alles groß und breit erklärt und is nichtmehr diskussionswürdig,
> biste wohl zu spät gekommen



mh deshalb haben wir halt ma so miteinandergeredet! da jo radkauf diskutiert wurde...!


----------



## mr_capello (19. Oktober 2005)

is das jane von eastern bikes das ja 50  kostet besser als das addict 06 ?
oder kann ich mir die kohle sparen ?

edit:

hat vllt einer noch große gut aufgelöste pics vom addict in beiden farben ?

wär da auch noch unschlüßig was ich nehmen soll


----------



## fixbaerchen (20. Oktober 2005)

ARRRRRGGGHH!!!
Ich habs gewusst 
Der Postbote stand heute mit einem großen Paket mit BigBoy Klebestreifen drauf vor der Tür und ich hatte kein Geld  
Scheiß Bank von meinem Vater  die haben jetzt, nach dem 3. Tag, das Geld immernoch nicht überwiesen 
Muss ich halt morgen zur Post fahren....


----------



## andi. (21. Oktober 2005)

mr_capello schrieb:
			
		

> is das jane von eastern bikes das ja 50  kostet besser als das addict 06 ?
> oder kann ich mir die kohle sparen ?
> 
> edit:
> ...




05er in grün: http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/8663DSC00088.JPG

05er in mahagoni: http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/18687DSCF2839.JPG


----------



## mr_capello (21. Oktober 2005)

cool danke   
das 05er grün sieht ja mal richtig gaga aus


----------



## lonewolf (22. Oktober 2005)

hi, 

auch wenn ich weiß, dass ich mit diesem Inhalt viele von euch nerven werde...
versuche ich es  einfach mal.   

Ich fahre  im mom Triple D. 
Und für Street möchte ich mir jetzt ein BMX kaufen, da ich mein Bike dafür zu extrem finde.
Ausgeben möchte ich erstmal nur für ein Komplettes max. 300

Nur leider kenne ich mich mit BMX-Parts wie Bmx Innenlager, Felgen, Naben nicht  aus. 
Könnt ihr mir sagen, ob ihr mir das empfehlen könnt? 

http://www.bmxer.de/shop2003/index.html?d_odycivilian_Odyssey_Civilian_Bar2065.htm

Thx

Greetz lonewolf


----------



## Flatpro (22. Oktober 2005)

dir is schon klar, dass du da einen lenker verlinkt hast?


----------



## jimbim (22. Oktober 2005)

fixbaerchen schrieb:
			
		

> ARRRRRGGGHH!!!
> Ich habs gewusst
> Der Postbote stand heute mit einem großen Paket mit BigBoy Klebestreifen drauf vor der Tür und ich hatte kein Geld
> Scheiß Bank von meinem Vater  die haben jetzt, nach dem 3. Tag, das Geld immernoch nicht überwiesen
> Muss ich halt morgen zur Post fahren....


was hastu dir den jetzt für eins gekauft????
ps: das bold giigel wohl schon nen freund fährt das!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lonewolf (22. Oktober 2005)

nein, eigentlich war mir das nicht klar^^.... bis jetzt
Ist mir jetzt bisschen peinlich...
Nur daran is die Seite ein bisschen Schuld, denn das was in der Explorer-Leiste steht bleibt komischerweise immer gleich, egal auf welches Komplettbike man geht. 

Also es handelt sich um das Eastern Bikes Traildigger Bike Farbe orange.
Kennt ihr das?


----------



## Hertener (22. Oktober 2005)

Just JavaScript!   Oder waren das Frames?   

Hier  geht's zum Rad!


----------



## fixbaerchen (22. Oktober 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> was hastu dir den jetzt für eins gekauft????
> ps: das bold giigel wohl schon nen freund fährt das!



Also ich habs Bold.
Kann nur z.Z. nicht fahren, weil ich mit samt meinem Gerümpel im Zimmer im Haus ein Stockwerk höher ziehe 
Aber wenn ich erstmal fertig bin fahr ich von morgens bis abends 
is schon nice das Bike. Das einzigste Problem is die Hintere Bremse, weil die quietscht volle Kanne. Aber das is nicht nur ein Quietschen, sondern das dröhnt total laut, weil der Rahmen noch als Resonanzkörper benutzt wird 
Da trau ich mich manchmal wirklich nicht zu bremsen, weil mit soner Bremse is das schon fast Ruhestörung...


----------



## Hertener (22. Oktober 2005)

Wenn's quietscht, bremst's.


----------



## fixbaerchen (22. Oktober 2005)

ja aber nich so laut! meine vorderbremse hört sich auch anders an


----------



## Hertener (22. Oktober 2005)

Einfach die Felge ein bischen einfetten, dann hört's auf!


----------



## fixbaerchen (22. Oktober 2005)

hab ich mir auch gedacht, aber dann is die bremsleitung doch sau schlecht, oder nich?


----------



## Hertener (22. Oktober 2005)

Schmirgelst' die Felgen mit einem 40er Korundpapier ein wenig an, dann bremst's auch wieder!   

PS: Liebe Kinder, bitte nicht nachmachen, was der Onkel hier so schreibt. Der war nämlich gerade ein Bier trinken und ist nun ein bischen ballaballa in der Birne...


----------



## -Biohazard- (22. Oktober 2005)

Hertener schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach die Felge ein bischen einfetten, dann hört's auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebi13 (23. Oktober 2005)

Sers,
also hat das WTP Addict irgendwelche Nachteile?
GreeTz,
Sebi


----------



## Renegado (23. Oktober 2005)

ja, das ist so ein richtiges hardcore Bike was nicht jeder beherscht! Da musste echt schon Fortgeschritten sein sonst fliegt es dir nur  weg, als Anfänger echt nicht empfehlenswert die Höllenmaschine!


----------



## Flatpro (23. Oktober 2005)

Renegado schrieb:
			
		

> ja, das ist so ein richtiges hardcore Bike was nicht jeder beherscht! Da musste echt schon Fortgeschritten sein sonst fliegt es dir nur  weg, als Anfänger echt nicht empfehlenswert die Höllenmaschine!


los, alle laut rufen:
wir brauchen einen mod, wir brauchen einen mod!


----------



## Hertener (23. Oktober 2005)

Bin das Addicct mal probegefahren - finde aber nicht, dass es eine "Höllenmaschine" ist.  

EDIT: Wohl ein grundsolides Bike was seinen Preis wert ist. Wobei der Preis nicht als Nachteil gewertet werden kann. Vermutlich gibt's andere Dinge, die schwerer wiegen!


----------



## anulu (23. Oktober 2005)

wie issen die genau adress vun dem BigBoySport? weil wenn ich des mit .de eingeb komm ich in keinen shop hinein!


----------



## DirtJumper III (23. Oktober 2005)

anulu schrieb:
			
		

> wie issen die genau adress vun dem BigBoySport? weil wenn ich des mit .de eingeb komm ich in keinen shop hinein!



http://www.bigboysports.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (23. Oktober 2005)

anulu schrieb:
			
		

> wie issen die genau adress vun dem BigBoySport? weil wenn ich des mit .de eingeb komm ich in keinen shop hinein!


das is auch kein onlineshop wie man ihn kennt, ruf da besser an, wenne wa sbestellen wills, die artikel kannse dir ja vorher bei denen auf der seite im katalog anschaun...


----------



## DaDan (23. Oktober 2005)

Wieso muss es immer WTP sein?

Wie wärs mit einem Federal Bike?


----------



## *5cHuLL3* (24. Oktober 2005)

weil WTP meiner meinung nach im moment einfach nen unschlagbares preis- leistungs- verhältnis hat.

für das geld, das du bei WTP für nen komplett rad ausgibst hast du super teile dran.


----------



## Flatpro (24. Oktober 2005)

DaDan schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso muss es immer WTP sein?
> 
> Wie wärs mit einem Federal Bike?


dich zwingt keiner n wtp zu kaufen, kauft doch alle was ihr wollt nur hört auf zu nerven!


----------



## anulu (24. Oktober 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> das is auch kein onlineshop wie man ihn kennt, ruf da besser an, wenne wa sbestellen wills, die artikel kannse dir ja vorher bei denen auf der seite im katalog anschaun...



was issens dann fürn onlineshop?


----------



## jimbim (24. Oktober 2005)

ne art katalog(?)


----------



## derFisch (24. Oktober 2005)

nein, saftladen!


----------



## Flatpro (24. Oktober 2005)

anulu schrieb:
			
		

> was issens dann fürn onlineshop?


guck doch selber nach man :kotz:


----------



## Sele666 (24. Oktober 2005)

hilfe!!! ich will nen mod hier! ist ja schlimm hier könnt ihr auch normal sein?


----------



## anulu (24. Oktober 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> guck doch selber nach man :kotz:



ah du schreibst do hi des is ken onlineshop wieman ihn kennt.... was solln des dann bedeute? du fisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFisch (24. Oktober 2005)

Sele666 schrieb:
			
		

> hilfe!!! ich will nen mod hier! ist ja schlimm hier könnt ihr auch normal sein?


hab deshalb schon nen thread im "vorschlge etc."bereich gemacht. gabs kaum Resonanz drauf... 
edit:
Link


----------



## Sele666 (24. Oktober 2005)

iss klar das da keine resonaz drauf kommt...
wir sind ja höchstens 6-7 leute die hier anständig sind der rest issn haufen newbies und idioten  ...


----------



## Flatpro (24. Oktober 2005)

eben weil wir nur so wenig normale sin, könnte ja mal einer von uns zum mod ernannt werden, aber das is ja allen egal


----------



## Sele666 (24. Oktober 2005)

jubb ich hab mich ja schon vor 3 wochen zur verfügung gestellt... aber passiert iss noch nix


----------



## Flatpro (24. Oktober 2005)

denen is dieses forum voll egal, die lassen das voll mit idioten versauern, echt schrecklich


----------



## DirtJumper III (24. Oktober 2005)

ein mod wäre hier echt ma des wahre! hier herrscht es ja nur noch so von anarchie usw.....


----------



## Vitali (24. Oktober 2005)

Ja man, ich will MOD werden !

Ich soge dafür das Spacken (flatpro,...) sofort gebannt werden


----------



## anulu (24. Oktober 2005)

ja mods wären was gutes! 
oder es langt wenn manche leute einfach ned aufne frage immer schreiben "schau doch selbst nach BLABLABLA" (zitiert flatpro)

was hab ich dem gemacht?


----------



## clickclack (25. Oktober 2005)

anulu schrieb:
			
		

> wie issen die genau adress vun dem BigBoySport? weil wenn ich des mit .de eingeb komm ich in keinen shop hinein!




eigentlich hasse ich diese klugscheiserei... aber haste mal was von googeln gehört?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anulu (25. Oktober 2005)

clickclack schrieb:
			
		

> eigentlich hasse ich diese klugscheiserei... aber haste mal was von googeln gehört?



ja aber ich mag kein google! 
unn ausserdem hab ich ken plan gehabt wie die seit vun denne aussieht! 

also friede jetz hackt ned alle gegenseitig aufeinander ein!


----------



## derFisch (25. Oktober 2005)

nur mal so:
Ein Mod ist kein Garant für weniger selbständiges Denken! Eher im Gegenteil...


----------



## Flatpro (25. Oktober 2005)

anulu schrieb:
			
		

> ja aber ich mag kein google!
> unn ausserdem hab ich ken plan gehabt wie die seit vun denne aussieht!
> 
> also friede jetz hackt ned alle gegenseitig aufeinander ein!


verklausulieren wir das mal so... dufrags wie der neue ferrari ausschaut.
ich sag geh vor deine haustür, da steht er, schaus dir selber an, was wäre dir lieber? dass ich dir das erkläre und damit meine zeit vergeude, oder das du dir sewlbst ein bild davon amchst und dir die verdammte bbs seite einfach selber anschaust man

so far geh fikcen


@vitali


----------



## Renegado (25. Oktober 2005)

amen...


----------



## fixbaerchen (25. Oktober 2005)

OMG!
Gibts hier überhaupt sowas wie Mods?? Meine Frage ist nach der 2. Seite geklärt worden! Also warum hat den Thread noch keine Mod geschlossen??  
Man sieht doch was dabei rauskommt, wenn man Threads verwarlosen lässt... 
Also viel Spaß noch 

greez baerchen


----------



## derFisch (25. Oktober 2005)

fixbaerchen schrieb:
			
		

> OMG!
> Gibts hier überhaupt sowas wie Mods?? Meine Frage ist nach der 2. Seite geklärt worden! Also warum hat den Thread noch keine Mod geschlossen??
> Man sieht doch was dabei rauskommt, wenn man Threads verwarlosen lässt...
> Also viel Spaß noch
> ...


darum gehts ja gerade... es gibt in diesem Forum GAR keine Mods und du kannst getrost schreiben was du willst, weil sich hier echt niemand drum kümmert! Ich hab das, wie gesagt, schon in die "Vorschläge"-sektion gestellt, Flatpro hat Coffee angeschrieben und Sele666 hat sich an rikman und Thomas gewandt, doch bisher ist nichts passiert. Ich finds mehr als ärgerlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fixbaerchen (25. Oktober 2005)

hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden? Es gibt *KEINEN EINZIGEN* Mod im BMX Forum ?!?!?


----------



## anulu (25. Oktober 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> verklausulieren wir das mal so... dufrags wie der neue ferrari ausschaut.
> ich sag geh vor deine haustür, da steht er, schaus dir selber an, was wäre dir lieber? dass ich dir das erkläre und damit meine zeit vergeude, oder das du dir sewlbst ein bild davon amchst und dir die verdammte bbs seite einfach selber anschaust man
> 
> so far geh fikcen
> ...



ach weiste was halts maul du haufen
was hab ich den gemacht? 
stell halt gern fragen! weil das in der natur des menschen liegt!
cya


----------



## Flatpro (25. Oktober 2005)

anulu schrieb:
			
		

> ach weiste was halts maul du haufen
> was hab ich den gemacht?
> stell halt gern fragen! weil das in der natur des menschen liegt!
> cya


aha und zum selbst denken is n gehirn also nich da, interessant, 
jetz muck hier nich rum, nur weil du argumentativ total abgelost hast


----------



## anulu (25. Oktober 2005)

Jaub ne hab kein gehirn weiste! bist nun zufrieden?
unn wo muck ich denn bitte rum?
man hab bloß gemeint dasses nun gut is unns thema gefressen is!


----------



## clickclack (25. Oktober 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> aha und zum selbst denken is n gehirn also nich da, interessant,
> jetz muck hier nich rum, nur weil du argumentativ total abgelost hast




 er hat ein los gezogen?


----------



## anulu (25. Oktober 2005)

lecken mich doch am A**** 
ich sach nix mehr dezu


----------



## Flatpro (25. Oktober 2005)

clickclack schrieb:
			
		

> er hat ein los gezogen?


vll das los der ewigen verdammnis  
ich hätte gerne n mod der das hier schliesst


----------



## anulu (25. Oktober 2005)

ich auch!
is nun endlich ferdich mit dem halben krieg?


----------



## clickclack (26. Oktober 2005)

ich hätte gerne einen babyelefanten


----------



## |)IRT 4 Lif3 (26. Oktober 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

